# Miss Molly: 1 Year.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a bigger project planned for this, but since my computer bit the dust, I'm afraid you're going to have to settle for a lot of pictures from today. (That took way too long to deal with on my husband's computer). 

Still. It's crazy how fast this year has gone, and how impressed and amazed I continue to be by this dog. She has exceeded every expectation or hope I had of her, and I really can't imagine my life without her. 



























































































(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

More pictures, coming right up.




































I love this one.





































One more....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And done.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't believe it's been a year already. She's so pretty. Love the photos


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy first birthday, Molly! I can't believe you've only had her a year.

I love how much she's fillen out, sges turned into a gorgeous dog.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Molly!!! I can't believe it has been a year. She is so cute, I love the pictures of her splashing in the water.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl, can't believe its been a year already!


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday Molly!

Have to state the obvious. She looks like a load of fun


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday, Molly!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

She's so beautiful. Where'd the year go?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Molly!


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

She's beautiful and looks like she is having a blast.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all, so much. I wanted to quote and reply to everyone individually but I'm still stuck mobile or using another family member's computer for another week or so. So this will have to do. 

I definitely am pleased with how she's turned out, inside and out. I have a hard time capturing how she actually looks in photos, and angles with her can be hard, but overall she is a pretty girl. She is also, you better believe it, TONS of fun. Incredibly sweet, smart, willing, and just an all around good dog, too.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, Molly!

She is such a great dog. I always love stories about her and the photos too!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Molly!! I can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## Ravenclaw2010 (May 25, 2015)

What a beauty! What type of dog is she?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Molly's mom was an abca border collie. Dad was either a ticked short coat bc, or half bc/ half acd. Basically she has one grand parent who isn't entirely known. She is an AWESOME dog, either way.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday Miss Molly!! What a wonderful little lady she has become!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy belated birthday, pretty girl!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Miss Molly !!!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

She is stunning! Happy belated birthday, Molly


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, guys!

And I can't believe I forgot this picture! It's my FAVORITE


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

She's grown into a beautiful dog!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! 

I really, really want to have a functional computer of my own so I can do pictures again, properly, without faffing about through extra steps off offloading pictures, mailing them to myself, and not being able to edit for crap. Probably about another week of this inanity, and I can maybe get some good ones. Maybe. I hope. I need to take more agility pictures of both of them, darn it all.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Levitating dog! Wow


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 9, 2015)

What an absolutely beautiful girl!!!!


----------

